# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Cascade conbobox multiple

## maniveaudelaye

Bonjour a tous,
Tout d'abord je suis dsol si la question a dj t pose plusieurs fois, mais je ne trouve la rponse nul part...
Je souhaite savoir si il est possible de faire des Cascades de plusieurs combobox (mini 3 conbobox).
Je voudrais retrouver les infos dune base grce  3 colonnes dans sharepoint online.
1re colonne : requestor
2me colonne : document
3me colonne : title
Et aprs a je souhaite que mes autres champs s'affichent avec les infos des autres colonnes automatiquement... 
Questions qui tuent ... Est ce possible de faire une cascade pour plus de 2 colonnes ou conbobox, car on trouve des explications que pour 2 champs a chaque fois ? Et comment faire pour rcuprer les infos des autres colonnes ?
Merci par avance pour votre aide qui me sera trs prcieuse !!!
Laurent

----------

